# Toads killing off crocs



## News Bot (Nov 18, 2008)

*Published:* 18-Nov-08 12:31 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

CANE toads have more than halved the number of freshwater crocodiles in some Northern Territory waterways, according to research.

*Read More...*


----------



## horsesrule (Nov 18, 2008)

This is not good. 

Its about time the government and everyone living in QLD get serious about trying to kill as many of these pests as possible.

We will have nothing left in a few decades if this continues.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

*Aw how sad.Hope they can continue their research! *

*
KILL THE CANE TOADS!!*


----------



## News Bot (Nov 19, 2008)

*Toxic Toads Killing Australian Crocs*

*Published:* 19-Nov-08 02:45 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* AFP

Invasive cane toads are killing alarming numbers of freshwater crocodiles in Australia.

*Read More...*


----------



## cement (Nov 19, 2008)

Will the rspca supply the freezer? It will have to be damn big!


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder if larger individuals show greater resistance to the toxins? If they do does anyone think it may have a similair effect on freshie size as with the rbb snakes? As in genes for smaller crocs being selected against. How severe a genetic bottleneck may this drastic selective force cause? 

Not looking great over the long term at the moment.


----------



## TonyPeacock (Nov 20, 2008)

There is a "pygmy" freshie population in the path of the toads that is not looking too flash. They are likely small because they live high on the escarpement with little food, so they'll take toads when they arrive. Very sad - we know bugger all about the population. There was one in Arneham Land too, and I don't know if anyone evens knows what happened to that population.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

cane toads wreck so many good places, when I went to darwin years ago there was goannas and frillies everywhere, now they are both becoming rare


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah it is very sad. i really hope that research projects continue to recieve significant funding


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 20, 2008)

isn't there an incentive for people to catch cane toads 
like they did back in the day where rats were carrying the black plague 
if not maybe the government should go to it $0.05 a toad might be good pocket money for the kids lol

i do know that the cane toad is poisonous but i don't think many people don't know that especially those that live with them 

just a thourght


----------



## Veredus (Nov 21, 2008)

Unfortunately setting a monetary incentive for catching them will likely encourage people to breed them. A single female cane toad can lay up to 20 000 eggs in a spawning, at 5 cents a toad thats $1000, toad breeding would become fairly profitable for those who have the space and time, and while all these toad breedings are cashing in nothing will be done about the pests rapid acceleration across the country.


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 21, 2008)

that doesn't really sound worth it to me its a bit far from easy money but then again i don't know how easy it is to breed toads


----------



## RedBellied (Nov 21, 2008)

Just to think all this because *50 Canetoads* were brought in to Australia to get rid of a few bugs!!!

*How sad!!!!*

Soon the only way we are gonna be a ble to see these beautiful creatures is by going to a zoo or keeping them ourselves. Bredding them and keeping them may be their only chance of survival!!!


----------



## lyle (Nov 21, 2008)

I got this photo in an email the other day, heading said cane toad caught in NT, imagine the damage these mongrels are causing


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 21, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> This is not good.
> 
> Its about time the government and everyone living in QLD get serious about trying to kill as many of these pests as possible.
> 
> We will have nothing left in a few decades if this continues.



I know, its frustrating driving along a spot where I know some of the rarer snakes are such as tigers (here on the sunshine coast) and the road is covered in toads, i kill any one I see, but doubt its making a difference, I would LOVE to meet the idiot that brought these in, to control a beetle that lives at the TOP of the Sugar Cane, cane toads are terrestrial f-wit. Plus they're poisinous so obviously going to be a dumb move!:evil:

Toads and idiots give me the sh****


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 21, 2008)

lyle said:


> I got this photo in an email the other day, heading said cane toad caught in NT, imagine the damage these mongrels are causing


 
that is a fake, they dont get that big, if they did we would have a lot more endangered animals then we do now because of them


----------



## ali_snake (Nov 21, 2008)

God that pic of the massive cane toad isn't real is it? man thats just scarey!!!
I hate cane toads, those of you down south that don't have to deal with them on a daily basis are very lucky!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 21, 2008)

yer we are lucky, I would be out killing them everynight if they where down here, thats what I did in qld. they are found 1 hour north of where I am every now and then, down here it is pretty rare though, havnt seen one here yet. you have the asian house geckos aswell, they are also 1 hour north of where I am, havnt seen any around here though

edit: just looked at some records, one was found 5 mintutes from my house  looks like I am gonna have something new to take up my time soon, CANE TOAD HUNTING:lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 21, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> that is a fake, they dont get that big, if they did we would have a lot more endangered animals then we do now because of them



Yea that one is fake, you can tell by looking at his hands where he's holding the legs
They do get up to about 3ocm though, but rare. Iv seen one not far off it, a few actually, all way out in the bush away from people.

This is about as big as they get


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 21, 2008)

Whoever decided to bring cane toads in to Australia should get the cane! 

*ba doom tsh* :lol:

Poor crocs


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 23, 2008)

i seen two toads very very close to the size of the first one when i was living in townsville but iv seen a bit of research on these guys the reason they are getting so big is here they don't really have any enemies here and have also seen that they are moving further down south quickly im looking for the website that i was on ill post it when i find it


----------

